
Expedia to Acquire HomeAway for $3.9B - MarlonPro
http://www.nytimes.com/2015/11/05/business/dealbook/expedia-to-acquire-homeaway-for-3-9-billion.html
======
pavornyoh
Big
thread-[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10510562](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10510562)

